# Pre election run on firearms



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/ar...e/Articles/Template-Main&oref=www.newsmax.com

As we discussed, buy prior to the stampede for availability and best prices.

http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/ar...e/Articles/Template-Main&oref=www.newsmax.com


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I picked up another AR this past Saturday... not so much a real panic buy since I had planned on adding another one, but ahead of the election just to avoid potential headaches. The place was absolutely packed! It's a very large store and there was a steady stream of people walking out with new guns. My friend behind the counter said the mad rush is on... without a doubt.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My gun needs are filled,I'm working on the want list now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OH CRAP!

I sold all of mine to some illegal named Juan or some such nonsense...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I need two more guns , will get one of them for x-mas , and the other very soon after . I am working on stocking up on ammo for them now .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> OH CRAP!
> 
> I sold all of mine to some illegal named Juan or some such nonsense...:vs_laugh:


You should have traded with Abdul for two wives of your choice and his best goat.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I want a long range rifle, but what I'm looking at probably won't fit In to the panic buy category.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I am working on stocking up on ammo for them now .


Reload, Reload, Reload.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you for subscribing to the SGAmmo.com newsletter. If you have trouble viewing this email you can see the newsletter at this link : Ammo Deals In Stock | SGAmmo.com

Below you will find a list of ammo options that offer our clients great value. Demand has risen sharply over the last few weeks and is really starting to dry up supply in the wholesale market, mostly in 223/5.56, 7.62x39 and 9mm so far. It would be wise to make purchases while some of the better options are still in stock. We plan on trying to hold prices low as long as supply permits, however continued increase in demand could create issues in supply of popular and low cost ammo options. If you have some spare time please take a few minutes and look over the online catalog at SGAmmo.com | Family Owned and Operated Ammo Sales, Stillwater OK. We are expecting some exciting new ammunition products and special purchase discounted deals in the coming weeks so stay subscribed for future SGAmmo newsletters. - Sam Gabbert - SGAmmo Owner


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The sheep are stampeding and causing a huge problem where there was none. Darn idiots are going to ONCE AGAIN cause the rest of us to be unable to find ammo.
Mindless sheep!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Thank you for subscribing to the SGAmmo.com newsletter. If you have trouble viewing this email you can see the newsletter at this link : Ammo Deals In Stock | SGAmmo.com
> 
> Below you will find a list of ammo options that offer our clients great value. Demand has risen sharply over the last few weeks and is really starting to dry up supply in the wholesale market, mostly in 223/5.56, 7.62x39 and 9mm so far. It would be wise to make purchases while some of the better options are still in stock. We plan on trying to hold prices low as long as supply permits, however continued increase in demand could create issues in supply of popular and low cost ammo options. If you have some spare time please take a few minutes and look over the online catalog at SGAmmo.com | Family Owned and Operated Ammo Sales, Stillwater OK. We are expecting some exciting new ammunition products and special purchase discounted deals in the coming weeks so stay subscribed for future SGAmmo newsletters. - Sam Gabbert - SGAmmo Owner


Thank you I am looking into this .


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Whenever something like this happens the price of guns goes through the roof and ammo is hard to find......on the other hand, the more people who owns guns, the harder it is for the gun grabbers.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> Whenever something like this happens the price of guns goes through the roof and ammo is hard to find......on the other hand, the more people who owns guns, the harder it is for the gun grabbers.


I'm a little confused ..... can ya help me out @*Notold63*? Who is the gun grabbers every one keeps talking about?

The guys trying to outlaw them guns or the guys down at the sporting goods store trying to buy them all up?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I personally foresee any possible runs on guns & ammo tied more to civil unrest from a Trump victory .... most likely some immediate reactions next Wednesday already - not to Hellery losing but Trump winning .... Hellery & the DNC has done quite the "Trump is a racist" job ....

lots of unrest can be predicted in the next 4 years - Obammy opened the bottle and the radicals have been running free for 8 years now - anytime Trump runs counter to what Obammy has been supporting - look for trouble .... in particular Trump will be pulling the DOJ teeth, all across the board, on the leftist agenda ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> You should have traded with Abdul for two wives of your choice and his best goat.


They were all his goats, no difference.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The sheep are stampeding and causing a huge problem where there was none. Darn idiots are going to ONCE AGAIN cause the rest of us to be unable to find ammo.
> Mindless sheep!


After almost a year and a half, I was finally able to find CCI mini mag on the shelves.. Oh well, here we go again.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's probably too late now for those "pre-election" purchases. I have noticed over the past two weeks that ammo availability is declining, magazines are getting more scarce and prices have gone up across the board. I have doubled up on most of my imported calibers over the past few months.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I learned my lesson in 08. Doesn't matter what happens now.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I got caught with my pants down after Sandy Hook. The week after I thought I would go out and just get a few things. When I realized I could only get slings and scope covers I set out on a quest. My quest now is over.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I'm a little confused ..... can ya help me out @*Notold63*? Who is the gun grabbers every one keeps talking about?
> 
> The guys trying to outlaw them guns or the guys down at the sporting goods store trying to buy them all up?


Sorry, when I say "gun grabbers" I am referring to those whose eventual goal is to ban guns. As annoying as it may be, those who are buying guns and ammo in a sudden rush and causing shortages are fellow citizens, ecersizing their second amendment rights. The more the merrier IMO.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> Sorry, when I say "gun grabbers" I am referring to those whose eventual goal is to ban guns. As annoying as it may be, those who are buying guns and ammo in a sudden rush and causing shortages are fellow citizens, ecersizing their second amendment rights. The more the merrier IMO.


OK, I am all for ecersizing a feller's rights.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Notold63 said:


> Whenever something like this happens the price of guns goes through the roof and ammo is hard to find......on the other hand, the more people who owns guns, the harder it is for the gun grabbers.


True, and most of the buyers aren't the "sheeple" but existing gun owners adding to their collection. It provides the perfect excuse to justify another purchase or three. Once they have a new weapon then they need to stock up on stuff to feed it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I did some calling around to guns shops I deal with and they are swamped now and things are flying off the shelves .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Notold63 said:


> Whenever something like this happens the price of guns goes through the roof_* and ammo is hard to find*_......on the other hand, the more people who owns guns, the harder it is for the gun grabbers.


I know a guy who knows a guy that for YEARS he and his wife have been buying a couple of boxes of ammo per week and a couple maybe 3 times a year buys a large bulk purchase.

Shortages don't affect this guy, he must be real smart...and probably nice looking for a middle ages man, according to the chubby girls who work at the grocery store...


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Well all this talk just got me over to the Sportsmans guide for some ammo, plus free shipping! Their prices are pretty good especially without shipping costs.

Got some low recoil buckshot, some 40 cal for the Ruger, and some dove shot for practice. 

This will get me about 100 rounds of defense ammo for each. Yes a piddly and pathetic stockpile by everyone else's standards, but I am a realist. How many gunfights can I expect to survive anyway? And if it turns out I am an idiot savant during fire fights and I'm still alive after exhausting my supply I can collect the weapons and ammo from the dead.

I do have a vintage Walther P1 and ammo for that but mostly low velocity FMJ due to it's age.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I have more guns than I can shoot now. What I need are more mags, ammo (Have 14K rounds now), reloading components, spare parts (springs, etc.) We need to plan for the long haul.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Matter of fact just today the guy who knows a guy who knows a guy strolled into a local LGS and picked up two boxes of Hornady JHP .357 magnum. He paid $23.99 per box. 

On the way out another fellow just behind me said, "hey man, if you go on over to so and so's gun shop, just two months ago they got those same rounds for $22.99." 

I just giggled the way a man giggles at another man who thinks he knows more. "Why you laughing, you don't want to save a buck?" The fellow replied...

Look here. I said, so and so's gun shop is 25 miles from here, I live 15 miles the other way, so thats a long trip for me to save 1 dollar per box or 2 dollars total. And, there is no guarantee they'll even have these rounds for the 1 dollar cheaper price that you say they had 2 months ago....or worse they might be out all together then I wasted gas and time.

"No Sir", I said, "I'd rather have them than not"...er...I mean the guy who knows a guy said...:vs_lol:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have seen these panics before, and I just wait them out.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My wishful thinking devils' advocate says Trump wins, eliminates all local regulations / restrictions on firearms, demands and gets a national right to carry, and then anything I bought with the severe limitations CA imposes is worthless for the good stuff?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I know a guy who knows a guy that for YEARS he and his wife have been buying a couple of boxes of ammo per week and a couple maybe 3 times a year buys a large bulk purchase.
> 
> Shortages don't affect this guy, he must be real smart...and probably nice looking for a middle ages man, according to the chubby girls who work at the grocery store...


Yea, I know the guy who knows a guy too. He's got his bidness in order. Also ... I always pay attention to the chubby girls.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I had the misfortune of getting back into shooting within a week of Sandy Hook. That lesson has not been, nor will it ever be forgotten. I'm right as rain for G&A goodies right now. Heck, I just ordered another case of .22 because the price was right not because I was low. If I don't buy another round of .22 - my infant daughter will still have plenty to plink with when she's old enough. Like I said ... lesson learned.

For anyone looking for some fair deals check out Target Sports USA. Better hurry, though.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gun sales soaring as election looms, manufacturer says - Nov. 2, 2016

Just an update. Reminder, if the beast wins, things will really get crazy with firearms.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/record-number-gun-background-checks-ahead-election/story?id=43283206


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The problem this time is there is No Supreme court to help. If the elections goes to Hillary as is most likely Gun will be banned . It is just a madder of when the case gets to her court and the 2nd is ruled to apply only to the government. Not tin foil hat stuff, just listen to her. Obama said I will not take your guns, he then tried every trick to do so. Hillary flat out made it clear she will take them.

Local Dunham's Sports has the Oracle for $529 in stock Bushmaster Patrolman's $799 not sure why that one is priced that high.
The Oracle 308 for $799


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I know a guy who knows a guy that for YEARS he and his wife have been buying a couple of boxes of ammo per week and a couple maybe 3 times a year buys a large bulk purchase.
> 
> Shortages don't affect this guy, he must be real smart...and probably nice looking for a middle ages man, according to the chubby girls who work at the grocery store...


Ha, I also know a guy who knows a good looking guy who has bought all of the reloading supplies he could possibly use in a lifetime. He said that guy could fend off two or three zombie apocalypses if he needed to. Sounds like kind of a smart guy to me. I should have planned like he evidently did!

1895gunner


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PSA seems to be out of stock on a lot of stuff.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Matter of fact just today the guy who knows a guy who knows a guy strolled into a local LGS and picked up two boxes of Hornady JHP .357 magnum. He paid $23.99 per box.


Not a huge difference but Sportsmans guide has it for 20.99 per box, plus free shipping and no sales tax.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/productlist?k=Hornady+JHP+.357+magnum

Their price on Golden Saber is half what the LGS here charges.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sonya said:


> Not a huge difference but Sportsmans guide has it for 20.99 per box, plus free shipping and no sales tax.
> 
> | Sportsman's Guide
> 
> Their price on Golden Saber is half what the LGS here charges.


Not to mention that if you join the buyers cllub you get a discount and orders over $150 you can split into 4 payments.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Not to mention that if you join the buyers cllub you get a discount and orders over $150 you can split into 4 payments.


Yep, frequent buyer at Sportsman Guide here.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I picked up 30-06, 5.56, 9mm today and they had plenty. There was a lot of people at gun counter however. I still have not pulled the trigger on my want, a Ruger SR762. Hoping things don't go crazy because I can't order it till the week after the election. I am not worried about availability as much as price if the bitch wins.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sonya said:


> True, and most of the buyers aren't the "sheeple" but existing gun owners adding to their collection. It provides the perfect excuse to justify another purchase or three. Once they have a new weapon then they need to stock up on stuff to feed it.


 Not so sure they are all just repeat buyers . I know a lot of people that are buying now for the first time in their life. Many that until now were opposed to owning firearms of any kind. Also a high percentage are female. We have had a couple of groups of all female first time gun owners getting their CC. People are getting worried. When they get scared things get dangerous.


----------

